# What is a good gee??



## slammer449 (Apr 27, 2008)

I just got into the martial art thing, and I was wondering what gee's are good, reliable, and comfortable.  I would like to have a high quality one but not spend over $60.  Could you please  mention the brand and a good place to buy them on the net.  Any suggestions??


----------



## Hawke (Apr 27, 2008)

Which style of martial art?

If you are doing a stand up striking art you can get away with a single weave.

If you are doing any grappling or throwing than you may want to get a double weave.

The double weave feel really stiff at first, but over time it will become extremely soft.

ATAMA makes a good gi, but expensive.
http://www.atama-kimonos.com/index_enter.htm

Gameness also has a good reputation, but I do not own one.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy, matbe you should talk to your instructor and see what he/she recommends.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to MT .


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## dkpd2200 (Apr 27, 2008)

Try the "Hyashi Tiger Claw" Gee. Google the company and they will provide all kinds of info for you. I have a single weeve and its still thick enough for my BJJ training. $65


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Tiger Claw makes very nice gi's at good prices. Check them out here.


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2008)

dkpd2200 said:


> Try the "Hyashi Tiger Claw" Gee. Google the company and they will provide all kinds of info for you. I have a single weeve and its still thick enough for my BJJ training. $65


 


Jade Tigress said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk!
> 
> Tiger Claw makes very nice gi's at good prices. Check them out here.


 
I agree..Tiger Claw has some excelent gi's..I own the one and am very happy with it...Welcome to MT....


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 28, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome! Has your instructor given you advice on your uniform?


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 28, 2008)

I practice BJJ, and my first gi was a KI, right about $60.  I have graduated to a more sturdy Koral gi now, but the KI served me well.  

Welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Talking to your instructor is a good first stpe for gi, equipment and etc.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 29, 2008)

Like others have said, it depends on your MA.  If it is karate, tkd, judo, bjj you will need a different gi for each of these. 

Ask others in your class and your instructor.  Look for someone that might have a similiar build as you and see what they like.  Also, to consider is how YOU would like it to fit.  Some gi's run bigger/smaller in certain areas.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 29, 2008)

:trollsign


----------



## Tames D (Apr 29, 2008)

In my experience 'high quality and under $60' do not belong in the same sentence when it comes to Gi's.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:



arnisador said:


> Welcome! Has your instructor given you advice on your uniform?



I would ask this also - as others have noted, different arts have different requirements; find out what your instructor requires and let us know, and then more specific advice can be provided.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2008)

Do yo mean gee, ghee or Gi?

GEE
- Generalized estimating equations, a statistical method for estimating parameters of a regression model when data are correlated, and the outcome measure is discrete 
- A British radio navigation system used by the Royal Air Force during World War II 
- A directional commands to a draft horse 
- A surname
- Global Earthquake Explorer  

GHEE
a class of clarified butte

GI 
the the traditional training uniform worn in Japanese martial arts


Sorry I couldn't resist


----------

